# Master Kush



## stonedsmithy (Aug 18, 2007)

hey guys n gurls i will be starting off a gj in a couple weeks with some feminized master kush seeds from dutch passion an was wondering if anyone has growin this strain before.If so whats the smoke like an is there any specials tips for growing this strain any opinions will be mint if anyone has growin this strain before cheers all


----------

